#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Into the wild - В диких условиях

## Серж

Лично для меня, это лучший фильм, что я смотрел, за несколько лет. Фильм этот не "целенаправленно" буддийский. Но мне кажется, он позволяет немного задуматься над нашим (т. е. своим) существованием, а это уже значит, что в нем есть смысл, ИМХО  :Smilie:   Смотрел ли кто этот фильм?
На торрентах его можно найти с русскими субтитрами, перевод тоже есть, но лучше без него.  :Smilie: 

Цитата: "Картина повествует о молодом человеке, который бросает обыденную жизнь, распродаёт всё своё имущество на благотворительность и автостопом отправляется на Аляску. Естественно, туда его влекут белоснежные вершины, да и сплаву на каяке он тоже оказывается не чужд. Фильм снят по одноимённой книге, написанной известным альпинистом Джоном Кракауэром."

сайт фильма: http://www.intothewild.com

----------

Denli (22.12.2008)

----------


## Кумо

Спасибо огромное! Хвильма просто потрясающая!

----------


## Буль

> - Я тяжко раненный при операции, - хмуро  подвыл Шариков, - меня, вишь, как  отделали, - и  он  показал на голову. Поперек лба тянулся  очень свежий операционный шрам.
> - Вы анархист-индивидуалист? - Спросил Швондер, высоко поднимая брови.
> - Мне белый билет полагается, - ответил Шариков на это.


 :Confused:

----------


## Серж

> 


И к чему это тут?

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Inbongo

> И к чему это тут?


А это Дзен. :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> И к чему это тут?


Это прямо по главному герою (а равно и теме фильма). 


Вам желательно чтобы я раскрыл? Извольте: человек жил по тем же законам, по которым и помер. Эволюционный тупик.  :Confused:

----------

Фил (10.01.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Хороший фильм. Посмотреть стоит.

----------


## Серж

> Вам желательно чтобы я раскрыл? Извольте: человек жил по тем же законам, по которым и помер. Эволюционный тупик.


Бао, ну не понимаю я! Поясните подробнее, если можно.

----------


## Буль

Человек в одностороннем порядке отказался от обязанностей перед обществом и своими собственными неосмотрительными действиями довёл себя до преждевременной смерти. Это я и называю тупиковой ветвью эволюции.

----------

Марина В (08.01.2012), Фил (10.01.2012)

----------


## Серж

> Человек в одностороннем порядке отказался от обязанностей перед обществом ...


А у человека есть обязанности перед "обществом"?  :Confused:

----------


## Буль

У моральных людей - есть  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Марина В (08.01.2012)

----------


## Серж

> У моральных людей - есть


А кто это такие?
И в чем же эта ответственность заключается?
Вот Вы, например, чем ответственны перед обществом?

----------


## Буль

> А кто это такие?
> И в чем же эта ответственность заключается?
> Вот Вы, например, чем ответственны перед обществом?


Серж, судя по профилю Вы вполне взрослый человек. Задайте эти вопросы своим родителям! Странно, что они не объяснили Вам этого раньше...

Или заведите отдельный по этой теме отдельный тред на форуме, т.к. эти обсуждения явно выходят за рамки обсуждения вышеозначенной кинокартины.

----------


## Add

Спасибо Большое *atboarder*у за Этот Фильм

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*В диких условиях* (2007)
Into the Wild

*Формат:* .avi
*Длительность:* 2ч 28мин
*Язык:* английский, *но есть* русские сабы
русская озвучка плоха, но все же ... рядом лежит дорожка 


*Скачать с Форума Лотоса*
*В диких условиях*
там и хорошее качество для Быстрых каналов (1.8Гб),
и качество похуже для Нуждающихся (570Мб) 


*Фильмы на форуме
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------


## Поляков

Разве никто не слышал о Кристофере МакКэндлессе, реальном прототипе главного героя фильма? http://brainbang.ru/note/395/

----------


## Tenzin Chophel

Потрясающий фильм! Во всех отношениях. Жаль, что герой не был знаком с Дхармой. Тогда все могло бы закончиться иначе, ИМХО.

----------

Алексей Е (08.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

Спасибо за наводку: посмотрим - я вообще-то Иеремию Джонса люблю, так что, думаю, и этот придется по душе.

----------


## Akaguma

Если официально, то: 



> После окончания колледжа Эмори один из его ведущих студентов и атлетов Кристофер МакКэндлесс оставляет все свое имущество, отдает накопленные за время учебы 24 тыс. долларов в благотворительный фонд, и отправляется автостопом на Аляску, чтобы окунуться в дикую природу. По дороге Кристофер знакомится с разными людьми, так или иначе влияющими на его жизнь.


Если не официально, то просто замечательный фильм, отлично передают дух свободы, дух хиппи (ну или гранжа, песни к фильму написаны Эдди Веддером), дух отречения от условностей и материализма современного общества. Плюс к этому снято по реальным событиям.

Во всех отношениях замечательный фильм: сюжет, фабула, виды природы и музыка. 
В общем, медведи рекомендуют  :Kiss:

----------

Алевлад (07.01.2012), Алексей Е (08.01.2012), Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> В общем, медведи рекомендуют


 

Не самая лучшая рекомендация в российских политусловиях  :Big Grin:

----------

Алевлад (07.01.2012), Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (08.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Не самая лучшая рекомендация в российских политусловиях


 :Big Grin: 
Во, как раз нужно посмотреть фильм, чтобы пошатнуть иллюзию каких то политусловий (или политусловностей).

----------

Шавырин (07.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

Хорошее кино.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Обалденное кино.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

У нас таких лесных братьев навалом по несколько  лет живут в  тайге .

----------


## Akaguma

> У нас таких лесных братьев навалом по несколько  лет живут в  тайге .


Фишка кина не в проживании в тайге.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Фишка кина не в проживании в тайге.


Скорее тут фишка якобы в отречении от мира,на  самом деле скрытое желание быть необычным  и доказать  всем ,что я такой крутой ,необычный,неповторимый ,так как я ушел от мещанской жизни но это далеко от настоящей буддийской отречённости .

----------

Леонид Ш (08.01.2012), Марина В (08.01.2012), Фил (10.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

имхо, но Бао прав, насчет обязанностей.... а здесь повод уйти "красиво" от них.... в реале эти люди выглядят жалко и в конце жизни многие просто озлабливаются от постоянной нужды.... не все конечно, вероятно бывают приятные исключения.....но таких очень мало..

----------

Буль (08.01.2012), Марина В (08.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Скорее тут фишка якобы в отречении от мира,на  самом деле скрытое желание быть необычным  и доказать  всем ,что я такой крутой ,необычный,неповторимый ,так как я ушел от мещанской жизни но это далеко от настоящей буддийской отречённости .


Обоснуйте или не было  :Smilie: 
Конечно, если это не есть результат сверхъестественного прозрения  :Smilie: 
Я вот не умею по одному фильму определять истинные намерения и мотивы героев.

Да и вообще, если так рассуждать, то любого "необычного" человека можно обвинить в желании выпендриться, даже буддистского монаха.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Посмотрел фильм. Г.г. продемонстрировал крайнюю степень эгоизма и наплевательского отношения к близким, что было продиктовано обидой. Также г.г. крайне непоследователен, рассуждает о жестокости людей, а сам едет на Аляску, где природа ему нравится, и отстреливает все что движется из винтовки с оптическим прицелом, то деньги у него зло и он сжигает несколько оставшихся купюр, то (когда нужно) он зарабатывает деньжат на уборке зерна и в Мак Доналдсе. Фильм ценен, разве что, как наглядный пример того, как не нужно поступать в жизни. 
С буддийской точки зрения - вообще мрак: человек в неадеквате от обиды и нетерпимости, и руководствуясь странными идеями о дикой жизни в условиях крайнего севера, не прислушавшись ни к одному совету умных людей, повидавших жизнь, отправляется на Аляску, где убивает множество животных (накапливая тем самым негативную камму), а затем умирает от голода и истощения - welcome в мир голодных духов.
P.S. Но больше всего поразил автобус в тех краях, его наверное там на месте собрали, иначе объяснить его местонахождение там не возможно. Сам фильм на троечку.

----------

Буль (08.01.2012), Дордже (08.01.2012), Марина В (08.01.2012), Фил (10.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (08.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> P.S. Но больше всего поразил автобус в тех краях, его наверное там на месте собрали, иначе объяснить его местонахождение там не возможно.


Фильм снимали в реальных местах, там где на самом деле происходили события, и этот автобус тот самый, он даже в гуглмапс отмечен  :Smilie: 

А поступок ГГ в Америке также вызвал диаметрально противоположенное отношение: кто то считал его дураком, кто то героем.

----------


## Марина В

> ...определять истинные намерения и мотивы героев...


В данном случае, мотив и намерение не интересны, персонаж продемонстрировал крайний эгоизм и глупость, пусть даже виновато воспитание и юношеский максимализм...

----------

Буль (08.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> имхо, но Бао прав, насчет обязанностей...


Сразу же напрашивается аналогия с Готамой: отца подвел, жену и ребенка бросил, незнамо где шатался, а когда прозрел даже дхамму не хотел людям поведать  :Smilie:  Вот вам и обязанности перед обществом.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> В данном случае, мотив и намерение не интересны, персонаж продемонстрировал крайний эгоизм и глупость, пусть даже виновато воспитание и юношеский максимализм...


Насчет глупости согласен, насчет эгоизма см. пост выше  :Smilie:

----------


## Марина В

> ...насчет эгоизма...


Насчет эгоизма, он своим родителям учинил настоящий ад, притом без никаких уведомлений.

----------

Буль (08.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Насчет эгоизма, он своим родителям учинил настоящий ад, притом без никаких уведомлений.


Как и Готама, однако.

----------


## Марина В

> Как и Готама, однако.


Во-первых, Готама, несомненно, предупредил об уходе.
Во-вторых, у его влиятельного и богатого семейства была возможность отслеживать передвижения и состояние "блудного сына".
В-третьих, сравнивать тут нечего, потому что мотивация Готамы, с которой, как минимум, его отец -- согласился -- известна.

----------

Буль (08.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (08.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

В Голливуде последнее время снимают много фильмов, в которых сюжет основан на выживании в экстренных ситуациях на природе: в горах, на море, в лесу, в пустыне и т.п., через один основанные на реальных событиях - пипл хавает.

1. Снимаем фильм о выживании на природе
2. В основу пойдет незатейливый сюжет (экономия на сценаристе)
3. Не нужно дорогих декораций
4. Не нужно дорогого монтажа и компьютерных спец-эффектов
5. Один, или максимум 2-3 малоизвестных актеров.
6. ?????
7. PROFIT

----------

Фил (10.01.2012), Читтадхаммо (08.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Во-первых, Готама, несомненно, предупредил об уходе.


Предупредил, а смылся ночью втихаря  :Smilie: 




> Во-вторых, у его влиятельного и богатого семейства была возможность отслеживать передвижения и состояние "блудного сына".


Фоторобот разослали что ли?
Если уж на то пошло, то в современной Америке возможностей "отслеживать" поболее будет, да и семья богатой была тоже.




> В-третьих, сравнивать тут нечего, потому что мотивация Готамы, с которой, как минимум, его отец -- согласился -- известна.


Ну тут скорее отец молодец, а не Готама. Что не говори, а отца он подвел все равно.

----------


## Akaguma

> В Голливуде последнее время снимают много фильмов, в которых сюжет основан на выживании в экстренных ситуациях на природе


Вот ведь ешкин кот. Фильм не о выживании, даже по метражу эта часть истории занимает малую часть фильма.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот ведь ешкин кот. Фильм не о выживании, даже по метражу эта часть истории занимает малую часть фильма.


Процентов 80% экранного времени. Ведь он не только в тайге выживает, а еще в множестве других мест, то по речке сплавляется, то автостопит, то по лесам, то по пустыням шатается.

От Будды, г.г. отличает мотивация. У него это обычная погоня за впечатлениями, приключениями и острыми ощущениями, к тому же зафейленая за 2 года.

----------

Фил (10.01.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сразу же напрашивается аналогия с Готамой


Как говорится в бильярдной: "цыплят по восемь считают". Чего добился Готама? А чего добился этот герой?

----------

Фил (10.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Как говорится в бильярдной: "цыплят по восемь считают". Чего добился Готама? А чего добился этот герой?


Я что то не понял, я же у Вас в игноре? Иль уже прощен великодушно  :Smilie: 

А если не добился, то не надо было и начинать? Знатная логика  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Я что то не понял, я же у Вас в игноре? Иль уже прощен великодушно


Вы на испытательном сроке

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы на испытательном сроке


Ну дык с тех пор мои музыкальные предпочтения не изменились.

----------


## Akaguma

> У него это обычная погоня за впечатлениями, приключениями и острыми ощущениями


Нет. Смотрите/слушайте внимательней.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Честно сказать фильм  даже вообще не  смотрел ,так как не знаю  английского ,а ожидать от Голливуда по настоящему хорошего  фильма не стоит ,основная цель кинофабрики  грёз заработать  как  можно  больше  денег не  более.Если-бы фильм был-бы  про  идеальное буддийское отречение то не имел-бы  вообще  никакого коммерческого  успеха и  поэтому  в  принципе  невозможно  что-бы они  такой  фильм сняли.

----------

Фил (10.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

Мне понравился финал, когда герой, в предсмертном помутнении понимает, что хиппи-шутки закончены. 
Еще бы не помешало доснять пару минут, когда восставшая туша оленя смотрит в глаза угасающему экстремальному туристу.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Честно сказать фильм  даже вообще не  смотрел ,так как не знаю  английского ,а ожидать от Голливуда по настоящему хорошего  фильма не стоит ,основная цель кинофабрики  грёз заработать  как  можно  больше  денег не  более.Если-бы фильм был-бы  про  идеальное буддийское отречение то не имел-бы  вообще  никакого коммерческого  успеха и  поэтому  в  принципе  невозможно  что-бы они  такой  фильм сняли.


Стереотипы - зло. 

ЗЫ Пастернака не читал, но осуждаю  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Кунсанг (09.01.2012), Майя П (09.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Мне понравился финал, когда герой, в предсмертном помутнении понимает, что хиппи-шутки закончены.


ИМХО, кульминация фильма наступает, когда герой осознает, что счастье настоящее только тогда, когда его можно с кем то разделить. Затем собирает манатки и возвращается, да не тут то было...

----------

Natalia A (08.01.2012), Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> ИМХО, кульминация фильма наступает, когда герой осознает, что счастье настоящее только тогда, когда его можно с кем то разделить. Затем собирает манатки и возвращается, да не тут то было...


Согласен, в финале восставшая туша оленя должна произнести следующее:



> счастье настоящее только тогда, когда его можно с кем то разделить.

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> туша оленя


Конечно изнеженному цивилизованному человеку претит убийство бедных зверушек, гораздо гуманнее пойти в гипермаркет и купить говяжих пельмешек  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (09.01.2012), Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Майя П (09.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Сразу же напрашивается аналогия с Готамой: отца подвел, жену и ребенка бросил, незнамо где шатался, а когда прозрел даже дхамму не хотел людям поведать  Вот вам и обязанности перед обществом.


 у вас устаревшая информация....
вот как раз дхарму он давал по всем законом шоу... сначала отказывался.... потом обещал ЧУДО, привлекая соответствующей рекламой огромное количество населения.... потом на глазах этого населения производил ЧУДО и все.... дальше шла непосредственно дхарма.... что надо людям? правильно хлеба и зрелищ....

----------

Кузьмич (09.01.2012), Кунсанг (09.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Вроде Будда продемонстрировал чудеса только после того как несколько брахманов ходили за ним из города в город и требовали от Будды участия в соревнованиях по чудесам с ними и всячески принижали его достижения. Потом Будда дал согласие и устроил грандиозное шоу в течение 15 дней. Бросил зубочистку и она выросла до облаков став деревом прекрасным и т.д. http://www.namgyal.ru/teachings/teac.../78-15-wonders

----------


## Кузьмич

> Разве никто не слышал о Кристофере МакКэндлессе, реальном прототипе главного героя фильма? http://brainbang.ru/note/395/


Какая ирония. Человек просто ушел от НИХ, а ОНИ думают, он ИМ хотел что-то доказать.
 Это я о мажоре-стасе по ссыле.

----------

Akaguma (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

Неужели никто не заметил трагедию главного героя - он ушел в лес с нелепой беспечностью, присущей только избалованному городскому жителю... И это - несмотря на немалый уже опыт...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Конечно изнеженному цивилизованному человеку претит убийство бедных зверушек, гораздо гуманнее пойти в гипермаркет и купить говяжих пельмешек


Это вообще гуманнее, не только для изнеженного человека. В покупке говяжих пельмешек нет кармы убийства. А кто в какие условия попал благодаря прошлой карме уже неважно, важно создает он в настоящий момент негативную карму или нет. И в трудных условиях не создавать негативную карму очень трудно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> имхо, но Бао прав, насчет обязанностей.... а здесь повод уйти "красиво" от них.... в реале эти люди выглядят жалко и в конце жизни многие просто озлабливаются от постоянной нужды.... не все конечно, вероятно бывают приятные исключения.....но таких очень мало..


И я еще раз поражаюсь. Какие - "эти люди"? У человека все было (и продолжало бы быть) чики-пуки. Насчет обязанностей - он отдал свое бабло в какой-то фонд. Вы видели в "реале" таких людей? Живыми?

----------


## Кузьмич

> P.S. Но больше всего поразил автобус в тех краях, его наверное там на месте собрали, иначе объяснить его местонахождение там не возможно. Сам фильм на троечку.


Читая Ваш пост, хотел много сперва написать, от праведного гнева трепетало сердце  :Smilie: . Но дошел до P.S. и понял. Писать смысла нет. 
 Если Вы считаете невозможным тот автобус... Черство Ваше сердце. Если Вы считаете, что его специально собрали для фильма на основе реальных событий...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Во-первых, Готама, несомненно, предупредил об уходе.


Хорошие мальчики всегда говорят маме, куда идут гулять. Несомненно.

----------

Vladiimir (09.01.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Честно сказать фильм  даже вообще не  смотрел ,так как не знаю  английского ,а ожидать от Голливуда по настоящему хорошего  фильма не стоит ,основная цель кинофабрики  грёз заработать  как  можно  больше  денег не  более.Если-бы фильм был-бы  про  идеальное буддийское отречение то не имел-бы  вообще  никакого коммерческого  успеха и  поэтому  в  принципе  невозможно  что-бы они  такой  фильм сняли.


Пастернака не читал, понятно.
  А Вам не приходит в голову, что на фабрике зарабатывания денег работают не только алчные барыги? И снимают не только комиксы? И, не смотря на основную цель,  отдельные люди могут преследовать и свои цели, и они могут быть хорошими, даже не будучи - ну ни фига себе - буддийскими!

----------

Akaguma (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во-первых, Готама, несомненно, предупредил об уходе.
> Во-вторых, у его влиятельного и богатого семейства была возможность отслеживать передвижения и состояние "блудного сына".
> В-третьих, сравнивать тут нечего, потому что мотивация Готамы, с которой, как минимум, его отец -- согласился -- известна.


Предупредил??? А зачем тогда он бежал пока все спали? Отец согласился? Где такое написано? Разве он не вернулся к семье уже после того как стал Пробуждённым?

----------


## Akaguma

> В покупке говяжих пельмешек нет кармы убийства.


Кармы нет, зато лицемерия хоть отбавляй.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кармы нет, зато лицемерия хоть отбавляй.


Если человек признает для себя что да, я ем мясо и косвенно участвую в убийстве животных, но отказаться от мяса не могу, то лицемерия я здесь не вижу. В буддизме применяются методы на уровне сутры - вознесение молитв и благопожеланий и тантры - различные ритуалы и мантры для облегчения участи того живого существа плоть которого едят. Когда Будде предЪявили претензию что его монахи ходят и убивают насекомых наступая на них, обладая при этом обетом не убивать, Будда ограничил передвижение в тот сезон когда насекомых было особенно много, но даже это не спасает от того что под ногами гибнет множество насекомых. Тогда и Будду можно обвинить в лицемерии каком-то что дескать взяли обеты не убивать ни одно жс, тем не менее убиваете. Будда также для этого случая передал мантру для стоп. Ее читают и дуют на стопы. Тогда насекомое раздавленное связывается через мантру ее силу с Дхармой и получает возможность обрести лучшее рождение. Об этом можно спорить, но в Ваджраяне считается так что сила мантры непостижима обычным умом и находится за пределами обычного понимания.

----------

Майя П (09.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Если человек признает для себя что да, я ем мясо и косвенно участвую в убийстве животных, но отказаться от мяса не могу, то лицемерия я здесь не вижу.


А в чем тогда проблема? Ну охотился он сам и что? Ни на кого не вешал карму убийства, делал все сам. Вот Вам и честность и порядочность, по крайней мере, перед собой. 
А вообше, фильм не буддийский, эта тема как бы не буддистская... Просто делимся хорошими фильмами.

----------

Vladiimir (09.01.2012), Кунсанг (09.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> И я еще раз поражаюсь. Какие - "эти люди"? У человека все было (и продолжало бы быть) чики-пуки. Насчет обязанностей - он отдал свое бабло в какой-то фонд. Вы видели в "реале" таких людей? Живыми?


чтоб в "леса" уходили - уходили как раз люди, ничего не имевшие... так, "перекати поле" ...
а вот в реале знаю одного человека, который купил 14 (17?) квартир детдомовцам.... 
то есть мухи отдельно и котлеты отдельно...

----------


## Топпер

> Сразу же напрашивается аналогия с Готамой: отца подвел, жену и ребенка бросил, незнамо где шатался, а когда прозрел даже дхамму не хотел людям поведать  Вот вам и обязанности перед обществом.


Такие аналогии насчёт Будды Готамы вообще не стоит проводить. 
Дело в том, что мы о всех этих фактах биографии Будды знаем только потому, что он стал Буддой. А не следуем за ним по той причине, что он бросил семью. Бросивших семьи за историю человечества - миллионы. Однако даже их имён не сохранилось.

----------

Буль (09.01.2012), Марина В (09.01.2012), Слава Эркин (10.01.2012), Тао (09.01.2012), Фил (10.01.2012)

----------


## Алексей Е

> Потрясающий фильм! Во всех отношениях. Жаль, что герой не был знаком с Дхармой. Тогда все могло бы закончиться иначе, ИМХО.


Возможно был знаком, все-таки образованный человек. Видимо "не зацепило". Жаль фильм про себя не успел посмотреть, возможно часть вопросов бы отпала.
Человеку легко пойти не тем путем, просто еще одна история.
Кстати, не характерно ведь для голливуда, если это там было снято, без хэппи энда.

----------


## Марина В

> ...???...?...?...?...?...


Спорить не о чем. : )
Вы предпочитаете канонические/догматические или апокрифические версии, замечательно._ Любые версии равноценны, если и пока служат для разных людей указателем верного направления._

----------


## Averin

Тханиссаро Бхиккху говорит, что чувство у таких людей - это самвега. И что это есть хорошо если есть подходящие условия. http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/samvega.htm


Что примечательно, судя по всему оно связано с трудностями в детстве.

----------

Akaguma (09.01.2012), Vladiimir (09.01.2012), Алексей Е (09.01.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

> Такие аналогии насчёт Будды Готамы вообще не стоит проводить. 
> Дело в том, что мы о всех этих фактах биографии Будды знаем только потому, что он стал Буддой. А не следуем за ним по той причине, что он бросил семью.


Я этого не утверждал. Я говорил о сходности мотивации Готамы и ГГ. А также о наличии одинаковых обязанностей того и другого перед семьей, обществом и т.п.

Отличные слова:



> Если бы молодой принц жил сегодня в Америке, то его отец имел бы другие средства для обращения с его неудовлетворенностью, но основная стратегия была бы по существу такой же. Мы можем легко вообразить его отправляющим принца к священнику, который учил бы принца верить, что мир, сотворенный Богом, по сути своей хорош, и не стоит сосредотачиваться на тех аспектах жизни, которые бы подвергли сомнению эту веру. Или он мог бы отправить принца к психотерапевту, который рассмотрел бы чувство "самвега" как неспособность принять действительность. Если бы беседы не дали результатов, врач вероятно прописал бы изменяющие настроение лекарства, чтобы притупить унылые чувства молодого человека так, чтобы тот мог стать производительным, хорошо приспособленным членом общества. ... Так что принц, вероятно, не нашел бы никакой альтернативы, кроме как присоединиться к бродягам и изгоям, радикалам и революционерам, вытесненным на окраины общества. И потому что едва ли есть помощь и поддержка для искателей, людей на крае, он тратил бы чрезмерное количество энергии для решения проблем выживания, с небольшим количеством времени или энергии, оставленных, чтобы найти свое собственное решение проблемы "самвега". Он исчезнул бы и его путь к Пробуждению прервался – возможно в каньонах Юты, возможно в юконском лесу, – без следа.


 (C) http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/samvega.htm

----------

Алексей Е (10.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

http://my-hit.ru/film/3971

----------


## Николай Бе

> Лично для меня, это лучший фильм, что я смотрел, за несколько лет. Фильм этот не "целенаправленно" буддийский. Но мне кажется, он позволяет немного задуматься над нашим (т. е. своим) существованием, а это уже значит, что в нем есть смысл, ИМХО   Смотрел ли кто этот фильм?
> На торрентах его можно найти с русскими субтитрами, перевод тоже есть, но лучше без него. 
> 
> Цитата: "Картина повествует о молодом человеке, который бросает обыденную жизнь, распродаёт всё своё имущество на благотворительность и автостопом отправляется на Аляску. Естественно, туда его влекут белоснежные вершины, да и сплаву на каяке он тоже оказывается не чужд. Фильм снят по одноимённой книге, написанной известным альпинистом Джоном Кракауэром."
> 
> сайт фильма: http://www.intothewild.com


Я вам хочу порекомендовать цикл документальных фильмов "Один на один с дикой природой", кажется шел по NatGeo.
Там по сути похожая идея - один человек забрасывается в дикие условия с минимальным количеством еды, но с оборудованием, снаряжением и рацией, видеокамерой. Фильм интересен больше психологической составляющей - как ломается стадное существо и во что может вылиться одиночество неподготовленного (как оказывается!) человека, хотя он умеет охотиться, строить жилища, рыбачить.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1660673/

А вот этот же главный герой, в тех же ограничениях, только на Эвересте - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0883680/

----------

